# Faltaktion zum Welt-Alzheimertag (21. bis 27. September)



## PCGH_Stephan (14. September 2018)

Dies ist der Thread, in dem ihr euch melden müsst, wenn ihr beim Gewinnspiel zur Corsair-Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzheimertags mitmachen wollt. Ihr könnt einen von vier Preisen gewinnen.

Corsair K70 RGB MK.2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair Glaive RGB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair MM300 Extended Edition:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair HS60:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wichtigste in Kürze:
- Verlinkt euer Nutzerprofil von folding.extremeoverclocking.com. Wir nutzen die dortige Statistik (inkl. Zeitverschiebung) für die Auswertung.
- Mehr müsst ihr hier im Thread nicht tun, führt der Übersichtlichkeit    zuliebe bitte daher hier auch keine Diskussion! Hinterlasst Feedback  zur  Aktion  bitte nur im Kommentarthread zur Gewinnspiel-News.
- Stellt in der Faltwoche mindestens eine Rechenleistung von 250.000    Punkten zur Verfügung, um euch für die Verlosung der vier Preise zu qualifizieren.
- Sammelt mehr Punkte, um eure Gewinnchance zu erhöhen. Jeder Punkt entspricht einem Los, mit z. B. 500.000 Punkten habt ihr also doppelt so viele Lose und damit eine doppelt so hohe Gewinnchance wie mit 250.000 Punkten.
- Beachtet die Teilnahmebedingungen im eingangs verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## Nono15 (14. September 2018)

Hi,

PCGH_Team_nono15 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## JayTea (14. September 2018)

JayTea - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Murenius (14. September 2018)

Moin,

bin auch wieder mit dabei 

Murenius - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2018)

… wird keinen überraschen - bin mit allem am Start - als Schweizer sind meine Chancen "überirdisch" 

TheWasp - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Jobsti84 (14. September 2018)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei 

Jobsti - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Jobstis Client-Übersicht


----------



## Schussmann (14. September 2018)

bin auch mit von der Partie^^

schussmann - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2018)

Vielleicht klappt es ja dieses mal. 

A.Meier-PS3 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## jumperm (14. September 2018)

Werde auch mal wieder etwas Falten.

JumperM - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Special_Flo (14. September 2018)

Special_Flo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Auf gehts . der Desktop mit i7 5820k und 1080 wird mit rennen


----------



## brooker (15. September 2018)

... bin natürlich auch wieder am Start 

brooker - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. September 2018)

Logo !  HansMartin1975 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## fenster86 (15. September 2018)

Könnte man vielleicht, für Leute die zum ersten mal von dieser Aktion hören, kurz erklären, wie genau man sich dort registriert und was man zu tun hat? 
Finde mich auf der Seite irgendwie gerade nicht zurecht.^^


----------



## Stefan84 (15. September 2018)

Na dann versuch ich auch mal wieder mein Glück, die Falterei hat soeben begonnen 

Stefan84 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## bastian123f (15. September 2018)

Bin dabei 

bastian123f - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2018)

PCGHGS - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. September 2018)

fenster86 schrieb:


> Könnte man vielleicht, für Leute die zum ersten mal von dieser Aktion hören, kurz erklären, wie genau man sich dort registriert und was man zu tun hat?
> Finde mich auf der Seite irgendwie gerade nicht zurecht.^^



Schau(t) mal hier nach: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (15. September 2018)

Ultimo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## AgentML (15. September 2018)

MODKiller - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## BuzzKillington (15. September 2018)

BuzzKillington - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## PegasusSK (15. September 2018)

PegasusXY - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats​


----------



## heamer_GER (15. September 2018)

heamer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## J4ckH19h (15. September 2018)

J4ckH19h - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Hoffe das funzt so


----------



## neocoretexxx (15. September 2018)

neocoretexxx - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ebastler (15. September 2018)

Da mach ich doch auch gerne mal wieder mit 
the_ebastler - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## qiller (15. September 2018)

qiller - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## TheNewNow (15. September 2018)

Now - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. September 2018)

Juhu ,
Rallyesport - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## XeT (15. September 2018)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei. Durch Atome Spalten können wir Billig Falten.
Atomkraft jaja

XeT - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## PAUI (15. September 2018)

ich bin da auch wieder mit dabei
PAUI - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Falco (15. September 2018)

Hi

OggiRSfp - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. September 2018)

Ich mache auch mit.....picar81_4711 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DOcean (16. September 2018)

dabei: DOcean - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. September 2018)

Ich würde auch gerne mitmachen: Derber-Shit - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Pommesgabel (16. September 2018)

Bin natürlich auch wieder dabei.

Pommesgabel - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## micindustries (16. September 2018)

Bin dabei 

micindustries - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ADGMike (16. September 2018)

anmeld

=ADG=Mike_GERMANY - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Christoph1717 (16. September 2018)

Bin mit einer GF1060 dabei 
PCGH_Team_christoph1717 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Guru4GPU (16. September 2018)

Dieses mal bin ich mit vorraussichtlich zwei HD 7970 GHz Editions dabei, hoffe mir brennt die Hütte nicht ab 

Guru4GPU - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Holdie (16. September 2018)

Bin auch wieder dabei 

FoPaSa-70335 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## fenster86 (16. September 2018)

Auch dabei  

xshogenx - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hawky1980 (17. September 2018)

Hawky1980 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Happy_Hepo (17. September 2018)

HappyHepo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## H31180Y (17. September 2018)

H31180Y - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Z28LET (17. September 2018)

Z28LET - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

ich bin auch mal wieder aktiv


----------



## Ogami (17. September 2018)

Ogami - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## 0815klimshuck (18. September 2018)

0815klimshuck - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MasterChiefToBo (18. September 2018)

PCGH_Team_MasterChiefToBo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## GreenFreak (18. September 2018)

GreenFreak - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (18. September 2018)

Über den Sommer war ich komplett abstinent, aber gegen das Vergessen bin ich auf jeden Fall mit neuem R7 2700X Unterbau dabei!
Und wenn die Tests morgen (19.09.2018) passen, evtl. auch mit neuer Graka, ich hoffe auf fallende Preise bei Vega64 oder 1080TI! 

therealjeanpuetz - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MrBesen (18. September 2018)

Auf gehts,....
MrBesen - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Amon (19. September 2018)

Mache auch mit!

Amon - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## c00LsPoT (19. September 2018)

c00LsPoT - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Navity (20. September 2018)

Ich bin dabei!

Navity - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## alextest (20. September 2018)

Da sin ma daabeiii, daat ist priiiima...
alextest - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## cubanrice987 (20. September 2018)

cubanrice987 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Octopoth (20. September 2018)

Werde auch mitfalten 


Octopoth - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Scubaman (20. September 2018)

Versuche dabei zu sein.

Scubaman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## F31v3l (20. September 2018)

F31v3l - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## voodoman (20. September 2018)

voodoman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Owly-K (20. September 2018)

Auch wenn ich in dem Zeitraum sicher kaum Punkte machen werde:

Owly_K - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Muschkote (20. September 2018)

Mal sehen ob es noch funktioniert.

Muschkote - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Organix (20. September 2018)

Mal sehen ob das funzt...

Organix123 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Norkzlam (20. September 2018)

Norkzlam - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Galakt0r (21. September 2018)

AdamD - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## deSlay (21. September 2018)

Sinthoras - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Mirage_DU (21. September 2018)

Ich werde diesmal auch ein wenig mitmachen.

Mirage_DU - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Thornscape (21. September 2018)

Thornscape
Thornscape - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Da mache ich doch gerne mit.


----------



## t1m758 (21. September 2018)

Moin

t1m758 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Igu (21. September 2018)

Igu - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Swatch (21. September 2018)

Swatch - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## KillercornyX (21. September 2018)

Kann ich noch mitmachen?

KillerCorny - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Spudd (21. September 2018)

Guten Abend
SpuddH82 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## knightmare80 (21. September 2018)

Bin nun doch dabei für meinen Bruder 
Knightmare80 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DrNGoc (22. September 2018)

Alles für den guten Zweck!

drngoc - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Andregee (22. September 2018)

Ich bin mal wieder dabei.

Andregee - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## philip.j.fry1974 (22. September 2018)

philip.j.fry - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Teanitus (22. September 2018)

Teanitus - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Agidius (22. September 2018)

Agidius - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DrDave (22. September 2018)

DrDave - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Pu244 (22. September 2018)

Pu244 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin auch dabei


----------



## mattinator (22. September 2018)

mattifolder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Im Sinne der guten Sache mache ich (zumindest vorübergehend) mal wieder mit. Auch wenn die Forschung hinter Folding mir persönlich leider noch keine praktische Hilfe geben konnte.


----------



## MatthiasK76 (22. September 2018)

Na, da woll'n wir mal.... 

MatthiasK76 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. September 2018)

auf gehts! (:

ReDD_1973 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hasestab (23. September 2018)

So dann...

Hasestab - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (23. September 2018)

JohnKelly1972 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Belax (23. September 2018)

Belax - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Frohes falten


----------



## m-x-2 (23. September 2018)

Da!Andi - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DrFleischhauer (24. September 2018)

@GreenFreak hat mich überredet mitzumachen. 

DrFleischhauer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MasterOlli (24. September 2018)

MasterOlli - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Mr.Knister (24. September 2018)

Bobkopp - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Dann bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Golle (25. September 2018)

Olgo92 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin auch dabei


----------



## sonntagskind (25. September 2018)

sonntagskind - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Auch dabei.


----------



## Guciox19 (25. September 2018)

marian8304 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Chrissyx (25. September 2018)

Och ja, warum denn auch nicht:

Chrissyx - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## AdelskroneExport (25. September 2018)

Ich mach dann auch wieder mit.

AdelskroneExport - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## luppellen (25. September 2018)

luppellen - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ramonx56 (26. September 2018)

Ramonx56 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## sug4r (26. September 2018)

Auch mal mit dabei  (grad erst ausn Urlaub zurück gekommen):

sug4r - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## kosmoxdoc (27. September 2018)

Kosmoxdoc - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## theFSU (27. September 2018)

theFSU - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## raFINNiert (28. September 2018)

Ist zwar schon durch, aber eine Woche war ich auch dabei 
raFINNiert - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MatthiasK76 (28. September 2018)

Bin sehr gespannt... (-:


----------



## gharbi_sam (29. September 2018)

Hi,

Slash - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------

